# Information needed



## Rahulsh

Hi My Name is Rahul
I was giving a thought on migration to Australia. regarding this i need some information and help.
My background:
I am 44 years old, with my wife and 2 children.
I have a bachelors degree with my but my academic scores are not so well, in fact you may you may say it is very poor.
My graduation and my job are in different fields and they are no where connected.
I completed my universities in a remote town in Karnataka, India.
I have been working in as a trainer in a Learning and Development department close to 15 years of experience.
I came to know that there is a very high demand for L&D trainers in some parts of Australia.
Questions:
Knowing my age and my academic qualification, can you suggest me if i can apply skill assessment through VETASSESS?
What are the points that I need to keep in mind?
What are the documents that i have to collect and submit?

Can anyone reply and guide me on this.
Thanks


----------

